# British Consulate Open Day - Marbella 5th May, Mojácar 26th May



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

The British Consulate in Malaga and the Department for Work and Pensions (DWP) are holding two open events in May for British residents in Marbella and Mojácar, giving advice on some of the issues that matter most to residents. 

The DWP will provide essential information on UK pensions, benefits and healthcare entitlements in Spain and the services that their team can offer.

A member of the consular team will open the session and explain the role of the Consulate, which has initiated the new services. The presentation in Mojácar will also feature a presentation by Donna Wilson from the Royal British Legion. 
Event details:

MARBELLA:

PLACE: Salón Azul, Palacio de Ferias y Congresos, Calle José Meliá 2
(opposite Hotel Meliá Don Pepe)
Marbella, Málaga
DATE : Tuesday 5th May 2009
TIME: 11am

MOJÁCAR:

PLACE: Centro de Usos Múltiples, Avenida de Andalucia, La Fuente, Mojácar, Almeria
DATE: Tuesday 26th May 2009
TIME: 10:00 am

To book a place in either event, please visit http://www.ukinspain.fco.gov.uk and click on “Open Days” on the home page. If you experience any problems booking or do not have Internet access, call 915249729


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good information - thanks for posting. 

One thing I would like to do is beef up the What's Ons. Your favourite moderator and I will talk this through ....and then I will do what she tells me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Good information - thanks for posting.
> 
> One thing I would like to do is beef up the What's Ons. Your favourite moderator and I will talk this through ....and then I will do what she tells me!


If you mean me.....that´ll be a first !!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... I´d really like to go to one of these, I bet they´re really useful, I missed the Torremolinos one. Marbellas a bit far

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd like to go too. 

If you give me a lift (I live en route) I'd buy you a coffee. 

Please PM me, if you are able to assist.

Anybody else want to go?


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

jojo said:


> ... I´d really like to go to one of these, I bet they´re really useful, I missed the Torremolinos one. Marbellas a bit far
> 
> Jo


We'll be putting out a press release on the full program very soon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I'd like to go too.
> 
> If you give me a lift (I live en route) I'd buy you a coffee.
> 
> ...


 I dont drink coffee, but do feel free to PM Steve if you want ME to give you a lift LOL, seriously I dont mind, although I dont think theres anyone on here at the mo who lives around our way?

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Confusion reigns .....and we all get wet! 

I was encouraging you, Jojo, to give me (Steve) a lift. Although if you are kind enough to assist others I am sure they would be pleased.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I can 't go because of work but could someone feedback on the British Consulate services?


----------

